
Choose a license - todd8
http://choosealicense.com
======
julie1
This site is so reductive and looking like crap it is annoying.

What about the liability? The moral rights? The second creation's right? The
endorsement clause?

Picking up a license on a website that does not even point to any clear
definition of license and why we need them is disinformation.

Even the FSF I love to criticize has a better page that is more informative
and complete :

[http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-
list.en.html](http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.en.html)

Of course it requires to read, but choosing a license is an important choice.

And proprietary licenses are fine if they fit your needs.

------
hardwaresofton
While this site is a great resource for quickly describing the most common
open source license, one of the questions I have the most common is which
license/combination I can use for restricting commercial use of a product (so
something like the community/paid versions of other software, or allowing some
software to be used for personal/educational but paid commercially).

I think the answer to the question is a type of creative commons license (I
looked it up once but didn't commit to memory) -- would love to see that
answer here

~~~
cyphar
There isn't a free software license for that (because such a restriction makes
your software proprietary). Also, creative commons licenses are not well-
suited to software (they don't consider certain intricacies about derived
works, for example) and they explicitly do not provide users of your software
any protection from patents.

A question you should consider is why you want to charge for the use of your
software. Many companies are happy to pay for licenses, where you can just
sell them an identical copy of your software. In addition, you can provide
support for your software (adding features, fixing bugs).

~~~
hardwaresofton
Ah I know (that it would make it proprietary), but I thought there was a way
to dual license to make it open in the case of personal/educational use and
require payment for professional use?

If companies work to maximize profit and minimize costs, I wouldn't bet on
them wanting to pay for a license just to have an identical copy of the
software (with no value add). I also realize that I can provide that value-add
with support -- thanks for pointing that out, it's definitely something to
consider.

